
Show HN: Human-to-dog translator in the browser, via Tensorflow to Webassembly - matheist
https://humantoanimal.com
======
trumbitta2
I'd like to see it in action with a pre-loaded video, instead of uploading my
own or giving you access to my webcam just to see it work.

------
chatmasta
Title buries the lede! The coolest part of this is compiling tensorflow to
webassembly. Awesome! Are you planning to open source the toolchain when it's
ready?

~~~
matheist
Thanks! I plan on releasing it in some form which will allow others to do it
too, but I don't know that it will be as simple as adding a _\--to-
webassembly_ flag and having it just work — there's still lots of fiddly
custom bits.

~~~
chatmasta
That’s the beauty of open source :) push what you’ve got with all its problems
and let the community work on iterative improvements

